# PUNTA SAL, TUMBES, PERU



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

PUNTA SAL, TUMBES.







Vista del comedor del hotel en que me hospede.







Punta Sal Club Hotel.







Otra foto del hotel.







El limpido y tibio mar Tumbesino.







Cabalgando por la Playa.







Otra vista de la piscina.







El Barquito Pirata.







En la terraza de un hotel de Mancora.







Cabalgando en la playa, llevaba una CRUDA!!.







Donde esta la Pilsen, Srs?.







The newlyweds... si alguien los conoce?, tengo que mandarles su foto.







Fotos de la playa, cabalgando.







Relaxing view from the Dining Room.







Otra vista del hotel.







Mas vistas del hotel.







La Terraza de mi cuarto.







Otra vista de la playa, frente al hotel.







Mas vistas de la playa.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

las playas de tumbes y piura son las mejores y mas limpias de la costa peruana.......tienes mas fotos?????????


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> las playas de tumbes y piura son las mejores y mas limpias de la costa peruana.......tienes mas fotos?????????


recien lo estoy haciendo, esperate..///


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

empezamos bien, pon más fotos porfa


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

la verad yo conosco muy pocos hoteles de playa en peru....pero este es de los mejores...el servicio es excelente


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Cheveres. Un consejo: No hagas el thread hasta que tengas mas de 5 fotos, cosa que asi no crece desordenadamente.

Saludos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gustaron tus fotos alibiza, el entorno rustico de estas playas es algo que muchos turistas prefieren, esperamos mas de tus fotos.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

wow maravilllosas playas...


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

q lindas playas tenemos!!! :yes: gracias x las fotos alibiza!!!


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

la calidad de la naturaleza playera es lo mejor del peru y justo todo esta al norte. creo q bien por lo hoteles ecologicos y muy bien seria cuando las cadenas hoteleras se instalen ya con fuerza y tengamos un pequeño caribe en esta zona de nuestro querido peru.


----------



## POWERPUFF (Jun 7, 2005)

se ven depinga esas playas


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

EL COLOR DEL AGUA ES VERDE ESMERALDA,ESTA BIEN NICE LA PLAYA Y TUS FOTOS REGIAS....GRACIAS POR POSTEARLAS.....


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Que bakan es el norte Peruano ( Piura y Tumbes)


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

felipe25 said:


> Que bakan es el norte Peruano ( Piura y Tumbes)



lambayeque y La Libertad tambien !!!!!!!!
:bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

snif...q recuerdos d punta sal!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Bratzo said:


> snif...q recuerdos d punta sal!!!



que esperas q no regresas !!!!

mejor ve a huanchaco, pequeño balneario saludable


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

jajajja nah...el pasaje sale muy caro.....cuando haya vuelos directos tegus trujillo


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> lambayeque y La Libertad tambien !!!!!!!!
> :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash:


 Que pikon!!!!!!!


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Buenas playas y sitio agradable para unas vacaciones tranquilas para relacharse !


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que buenas playass, y que buena vida te llevastes alibiza, excelente fotosss


----------

